# FoodSaver, Reynolds' Handi-Vac & freezing containers



## Stingmom (Dec 29, 2007)

My husband wants a vacuum food sealer.  I have read the threads about the foodsaver and the Reynolds handi vac and am seriously considering the handi vac for price and size of appliance (we have a small kitchen w/next to no more storage space).  I would like, however, some good freezing containers for soups or other liquids.  Can anyone give me any recommendations?  Also, is there anything in particular that you have to do when using containers?  I do have 1 container that is supposed to work for freezing & I put some spaghetti sauce in it, threw the lid on & put it in the freezer.  I have not been brave enough to thaw it out & try it. Sorry if it's a stupid question but I would like to start freezing more but want to be sure I am doing it right.


----------



## foodstorm (Jan 6, 2008)

I think you should start with the Reynolds appliance--purely because of the price. If it works for you, fantastic! And if it doesn't, you've only blown a few bucks, nothing to break the bank.  THAT'S when you spring for the FoodSaver.


----------

